

Backup Box - Why I moved my filesystem into Dropbox - rthprog
http://quintin.me/backup-with-dropbox

======
pedalpete
I assumed based on the title that Quintin would be talking about how he is
using <https://mybackupbox.com/> as his solution, but strangely, they aren't
mentioned at all...

